# Hello Everyone!



## smokin mississippi lady (Sep 29, 2007)

Hey Ya'll!  My name is Tamra and I am new to this Smokin stuff.  I was diagnosed with Vertigo a year ago and have had to be on a low sodium diet ever since.  Needless to say, I have had to learn how to cook all over again and have become on unofficial nutritionist! LOL!  My husband is an avid deer hunter and I look forward to Deer Season because he fills  my freezer and we don't have to buy meat for about 8 months of the year.  I love deer sausage, but on my low sodium restrictions I can't have it! Stinks!  So, we have bought the equipment this year to make our own sausage and that includes a smoker! Woo Hoo!  LOL!   We have just bought a Masterbuilt Electric Smoker.  We got it from Bass Pro and the salesman there had been smoking meat since the 70's and was very helpful in tellin us a mix of woods to use as well as using juices in the water pan for extra flavor.  I am here to not only learn more about smoking meat but I am also looking for no sodium rubs, marinades and recipes (for example the stuffed pork loin sounds awesome....has anyone tried to make it low sodium? If you have send me the recipe please!).  Well that's about all for now.  I look forward to talking to you all at one time or another and I'll be reading the boards!  See you online!


----------



## richtee (Sep 29, 2007)

Welcome to SMF! Check out the 5 day ecourse, and then the rubs and sauces forum....Hmm seems to me I have heard of some spice combos that make up for ALOT of the salt in a recipe...

I'll poke about a bit, and I'll wager at least 20 other folks will do the same here!

Great group of people this place has collected  :{)


----------



## meowey (Sep 29, 2007)

Welcome to SMF!  Keep on asking those questions, the folks here will keep answering them!

Take care, have fun, and do good!

Regards,

Meowey


----------



## cajun_1 (Sep 29, 2007)

Welcome to the SMF


----------



## blackhawk19 (Sep 29, 2007)

Welcome to the SMF, I substitute with a light salt in mine but I'm interested in the answers  you get


----------



## Dutch (Sep 29, 2007)

Welcome to SMF, Tamra. You have found the best site on the 'net to learn about the Art of the Thin Blue! 

Here is a link to a No Salt Rub that I posted sometime back-http://http://www.smokingmeatforums....ead.php?t=1256


----------



## mossymo (Sep 29, 2007)

Smokin Mississippi Lady
Welcome to SMF !!! 

Besides myself, there are quite a few members here that make their own sausage. Personally I make quite a few pounds of deer sausage a year, mostly in November and December. One of SMF's members DeeJayDebi has many recipes available and I think you should be able to make substitutions that will work for you. Here is a link ot her recipe's - http://www.deejayssmokepit.net/Sausa...C-Sausages.pdf Debi is very knowledgable and helpful, she is at a BBQ competition this weekend, but I am sure will be back shortly and may have some suggestions fr you.


----------



## cheech (Sep 29, 2007)

Glad to have you aboard. I also believe that Debi has some good recipes and I know she has a no salt one that she has for brisket. I use this for lots of things. It is made form all powders like garlic, onion, chili, etc


----------



## johnd49455 (Sep 30, 2007)

Welcome to the SMF family
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Dutch's link didn't work so I fixed it & here it is http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/for...ead.php?t=1256

Dutch that rub looks great I may have to try it myself.

Again Welcome Tamra. If you have any questions feel free to ask we love to answer them. You should also check out Jeff's 5-day ecourse lots of good info there


----------



## hawgheaven (Sep 30, 2007)

Welcome to the SMF Tamra, glad you found us! You have definitely come to the best place on the net for all things smokin'... have fun!


----------



## gypsyseagod (Sep 30, 2007)

welcome to smf.


----------



## crewdawg52 (Sep 30, 2007)

Glad ya found us Tamra and a big welcome to SMF!  Hope  you enjoy the place as much as we do.


----------



## ron50 (Sep 30, 2007)

Welcome to the SMF, glad to have you with us Tamra. Lots of friendly people with great ideas to share. As was mentioned Debi has a lot of info when it comes to sausage making. She is at a q competition this weekend, but when she returns I'm sure she'll be able to steer you in the right direction.


----------



## coleysmokinbbq (Sep 30, 2007)

Hi Tamra!...Welcome to the SMF!...
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





...Glad to have you Aboard!...


----------



## hillbillysmoker (Sep 30, 2007)

Welcome to the forum Tamra. It is nice to have you join us. There are alot of friendly folks here who are willing to help so feel free to ask questions, share your adventures, and to draw from the tremendous amount of knowledge found here.


----------



## richtee (Oct 1, 2007)

Try here Ms. Tamra
http://www.lowsodiumcooking.com/Sample/Recipes.htm

After poking about later in the eve, I found it's a pay site! Not much, 3 bux for a month. But still, I feel I should have mentioned that, so I am.  :{) Sure looks to have alot of content tho. Might be worth a month or two. HEY! Maybe your Dr. can prescribe it!    ;{)


----------



## richtee (Nov 5, 2007)

Hey Tamra, stumbled across this place... has a salt free spice section here ->
http://www.penzeys.com/cgi-bin/penzeys/c-Salt_Free.html


----------



## richoso1 (Nov 5, 2007)

Hello Tamra, welcomt to the SMF. I know a little about virtigo, my wife deals with it also. So glad you've joined our membership, there are plenty of friendly experienced smokin' folks who can help you with most any questions. Good luck on your quest.


----------



## squeezy (Nov 5, 2007)

Welcome to SMF from Canada!

Here is a supplier of seasonings that may help you on your salt-free quest.

http://worldspice.com/blends/0341saltfreeseasoning.shtml

Good luck to you!


----------



## pescadero (Nov 5, 2007)

Tamra:

It looks like you are in good hands and have already received some very good information.  Probably nothing more I can add to that.

But, I can add another hearty welcome!!  Nice to have you on board.  I know you will enjoy yourself.

Skip


----------



## muddy pond (Nov 5, 2007)

Welcome Tamara to the best ....the  SMF


----------



## homebrew & bbq (Nov 5, 2007)

Welcome to SMF, Tamra! Looks like you've already found out just how friendly and helpful the people here can be. Glad to have you with us.


----------



## deejaydebi (Nov 5, 2007)

A don't know how I missed this thread but Welcome Smokin Miss!

For sausages I think you'll be limited to fresh for really low sodium but that's not saying you can't smoke them to eat!

*Low Salt Breakfast Sausage *

I haven't been able to get to the Wassi's Meats web site recently, which has been my favorite place to buy salt free sausage seasonings. So I've gone back to making to own. You can buy ground pork in most large supermarkets, but if you have a grinder you can make a much lower fat version by trimming leaner cuts of pork and grinding them yourself 

1 lb Pork,Ground
1/4 t Black Pepper
1/4 t White Pepper
3/4 t Sage
1/4 t Mace
1/2 t Garlic Powder
1/4 t Onion Powder
1/4 t Allspice,Ground

Combine all ingredients, mixing well. Freeze, fry or smoke to cook just before eatting.


*Low Salt Pepperoni *

5 lbs meat
1 t cayenne pepper
4 1/2 t paprika
1/2 t Fennel Seed,Crushed
1/2 t Aniseed,Crushed
1 1/2 t garlic powder
1/2 t sugar
1 t Dry Mustard
dash of Allspice
1 t citric acid powder
* liquid smoke (Do not smoke these there's no Nitrates or salt) you can also used smoked paprika instead of liquid smoke.

Mix the dry ingredients well. Store in an airtight container. To use, slice small red tomatoes like Romas very thin (1/8"). If the tomatoes are very juicy, you might need to blot them between paper towels to remove excess moisture. Lay the slices on wax paper in a single layer. Brush with liquid smoke and sprinkle evenly and fairly generously with spices. (If you don't have a good sprinkling jar, spoon a little of the spice mix into a small strainer and use that to get an even coating.) Turn the slices over. Brush with liquid smoke again and sprinkle with spices. These can be used immediately or refrigerated for a day or two. 



*Low Salt Chickne Rub*
3 T Smoked Paprika
1 T Black Pepper,Fresh Ground
1 T Garlic powder
1 T Celery Seed
1 T Sugar
1 T Dry Mustard
1 T Onion Powder
1 12 t Poultry Seasoning
1 T Thyme

Combine all ingredients. mixing well. Store in an airtight container. Makes enough for 1 large roasting chicken or two small chickens. 



*NOTE: *Smoked paprika adds a nice smokey taste to foods even if the foods not smoked and helps with the salt cravings because IMHO Smoke tastes salty! Just pour it out on a plate or cookie sheet or something and stir it around every now and then for about an hout or two - great stuff!

Hope this helps!


----------



## smokeys my pet (Nov 5, 2007)

Happy to see ya here hpe you enjoy. Was glad to see the recipes from deb also as my father-in-law cant have salt either.


----------



## deejaydebi (Nov 5, 2007)

Gee maybe we should have a low salt low sugar category?


----------



## moltenone (Nov 5, 2007)

SML welcome to SMF!!

Mark


----------

